# From beginner pfs shooter to shooting bareback in 2 days!



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum but not new to slingshots.
A few days ago I discovered the art of pickle fork shooting and immediately made a simple pickle fork shooter out of scrap wood. After many painfull hand hits and a lot of bruising I decided to email Dgui who kindly pointed me to his videos. I watched a few of his vids and gave it another go and what do you know I was hitting cans out the air half the time in the first 15 minutes! I was a little shocked at how natural and fluid the pfs felt to shoot. But alas,it was nearly dark in the uk so I had to retire to my room.
The next day I decide to have another shooting session It was going well until I had a nasty fork hit as I forgot to turn the pouch all the way. OWWWW!! I screamed out In pain and nervously check my pfs for any breaks(you know you have a problem when you check the slingshot before you hand) and there it was,a massive crack along the left side of the minuscule fork.
Anyway long story short I had no other option but to shoot bareback. I couldn't face not shooting when I had all this wonderful ammo, so I took of the bands and tried it.... IT WORKED!!!!! I could believe it. I also couldn't believe that I was stupid enough to try it after only shooting a pickle fork for 5 hours tops. I shot and I shot until I had no ammo left and had to go home. 
So that's my story. Thinking back I should have saved my ammo since that was the last of it. So now I have no pfs or ammo but don't worry I will try and get my mum to order another lot of 100 1/2 steel so alls good.
I will try and get a video up tommorow of me shooting.
That all for now from Cairo


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Lol. Glad your hand is ok and your back to shooting! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice! Lol. Glad your hand is ok and your back to shooting! Welcome to the forums.


Thanks SS. My hand is fine if a bit bruised. I'm actually use to hand pain now since I broke my right hand 4 times in the past so it isn't much pain just more of the shock factor.


----------

